# Best Legal ProHormone Stacks



## Rucker (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dear IronMag,
*

*Im going to present some different cycles we offer and honest advice about the side effects. (and how to beat them)*


You will learn -

*How to build a great cycle with legal pro-steroids*
*How to use them for the best results*
*How to avoid side-effects*
*How to keep the most gains possible after a cycle*


 So, lets get right to it -
*Lean Muscle & Strength Builder*
Turinabol Muscle Stack​

The Turinabol Muscle Stack is considered to be a safer overall cycle compared to the ???Extreme Mass & Strength Builder??? stack listed below. It is a very solid beginners cycle, but powerful enough to produce great results for a more advanced user.


*Turinabol *(Halodrol) - This is a very popular pro-steroid, and for good reason. Turinabol produces very well rounded results with minimal side-effects similar to the anabolic steroids Anavar or Winstrol. Users generally see solid increases in strength, lean muscle and vascularity within 3-4 weeks. For this reason Turinabol works well for either lean mass or cutting cycles. Unlike most new designer pro-steroids, this compound does not pose a gyno risk, nor does it convert to estrogen. Most results from this compound start to appear after 3 weeks, so a 6 week cycle is recommended for the best results. Since Turinabol builds lean muscle mass with minimal bloat or water retention, gains are easier to keep after the cycle.


To learn more about Turinabol - Visit the official Turinabol (Halodrol) Steroid Profile.


If accompanied with a high protein diet over a 6 week cycle, typical results from Turinabol include -

*10-15lbs of lean mass*
*2-3% reduction in body fat*
*Increased strength*
*Improved muscle hardness and definition*


Side-effects from Turinabol can include -

*Liver toxicity*
*Increased cholesterol (LDL)*


Checkout the "*Beating the Side Effects*" below to learn how you can help avoid these side-effects.


*For improved results, Turinabol can be stacked with* Dermacrine (must be purchased separately).


*Dermacrine *(Bioavailable DHEA) ??? Dermacrine Liqua-Vade delivers DHEA in liquid form, making it highly bio-available and more effective than regular DHEA pills. (1)  Dermacrine is typically referred to as ???the closes legal thing to injectable testosterone??? because users report that Dermacrine seems to provide similar effects to a low dose of injectable testosterone (150mg/week). Therefore Dermacrine provides a legal ???testosterone base??? to the cycle and brings upon very similar effects.


Although DHEA has limited conversion to actual testosterone, it will readily convert to the hormone androstenedione -- A very similar hormone to testosterone, with potent anabolic and androgenic effects. (1,2,9) Although androstenedione can convert to estrogen, it has been shown to significantly increase lean muscle mass and strength in men, while slightly reducing body fat (almost identical effects of actual testosterone). (2) DHEA also converts to 7-oxo DHEA, which is the body???s natural fat burning hormone. Human studies have shown 7-oxo DHEA can reduce body fat by several pounds after only 6 weeks. (4-8)


When stacked with Turinabol, Dermacrine can ???

*Accelerate fat loss*
*Support libido and erection strength*
*Prevent lethargy and fatigue*
*Support the immune system*


*The Turinabol Muscle Stack provides 6 weeks worth of Turinabol, full liver protection and post cycle therapy (PCT).*



Just follow the guidelines below -



​



Notes -

_Take the Turinabol doses 12 hours apart, everyday. Take with or without food.
If using Dermacrine, takes doses with Turinabol.
Take the Sustain Alpha doses 12 hours apart. Take with or without food.
Take Toco-8 anytime during the day with or without food.
Take 1 scoop of EndoAmp Max 1 hour before exercise or in the morning on non-workout days. Take with food._





*Extreme Mass & Strength Builder*
*Superdrone Muscle Stack*​

The Superdrone Muscle Stack is for advanced and experienced users only. The Superdrone Muscle Stack will produce more extreme results than the Turinabol Muscle Stack, but also with more noticeable side-effects.


*Superdrone* (original Superdrol clone) - This is a very popular legal steroid simply for the fact that it produces noticeable gains very quickly. It is an orally active anabolic steroid that has a higher anabolic potency than either Dianabol or Anavar. Superdrone produces very rapid increases in weight, sheer mass and strength. For this reason, Superdrone is commonly used for bulking cycles. Noticeable gains from this compound start to appear within the 1st week, therefore cycle length is generally limited to 4 weeks to minimize side-effects while still allowing for significant gains. Although Superdrone does not convert to estrogen, it tends to cause a rapid increase in intra-muscular water retention. Because much of the gains from Superdrone are from water retention, gains are not easily maintained after the cycle.


To learn more about Superdrone - Visit the official Superdrone Steroid Profile.


If accompanied with a high protein diet over a 6 week cycle, typical results from Superdrone include -
*
15-20lbs weight gain
Strong muscular pumps
Increased strength
Increased muscle size and vascularity
*

Side-effects from Superdrone may include -
*
Liver toxicity
Increased cholesterol (LDL)
Increased blood pressure
Back pumps
Aggression
*

Checkout the "*Beating the Side Effects*" below to learn how you can help avoid these side-effects.


*For improved results, Superdrone can be stacked with* Dermacrine (must be purchased separately).


*Dermacrine *(Bioavailable DHEA) ??? Dermacrine Liqua-Vade delivers DHEA in liquid form, making it highly bio-available and more effective than regular DHEA pills. (1)  Dermacrine is typically referred to as ???the closes legal thing to injectable testosterone??? because users report that Dermacrine seems to provide similar effects to a low dose of injectable testosterone (150mg/week). Therefore Dermacrine provides a legal ???testosterone base??? to the cycle and brings upon very similar effects.


Although DHEA has limited conversion to actual testosterone, it will readily convert to the hormone androstenedione -- A very similar hormone to testosterone, with potent anabolic and androgenic effects. (1,2,9) Although androstenedione can convert to estrogen, it has been shown to significantly increase lean muscle mass and strength in men, while slightly reducing body fat (almost identical effects of actual testosterone). (2) DHEA also converts to 7-oxo DHEA, which is the body???s natural fat burning hormone. Human studies have shown 7-oxo DHEA can reduce body fat by several pounds after only 6 weeks. (4-8)


When stacked with Superdrone, Dermacrine can ???
*
Accelerate fat loss 
Support libido and erection strength
Prevent lethargy and fatigue
Support the immune system
*

*The Superdrone Muscle Stack provides enough Superdrone for a 4 week cycle (plus enough for another 4 week cycle), full liver protection and post cycle therapy (PCT).*



Just follow the guidelines below -



​


Notes -

_Take the Superdrone doses 12 hours apart, everyday. Take with or without food.
Take the Sustain Alpha doses 12 hours apart. Take with or without food.
Take Toco-8 anytime during the day with or without food.
Take 1 scoop of EndoAmp Max 1 hour before exercise or in the morning on non-workout days. Take with food._


*Beating the Side Effects*​

Methylated steroids such as Turinabol and Superdrone can stress the liver by creating a back up of bile acid in the liver and creating a condition known as cholestasis. Luckily, this condition is reversible and avoidable with the proper drugs or supplementation.


To prevent the liver toxicity, both muscle stacks include two (2) bottles of Liver Juice.


Liver Juice is the top choice for avoiding steroid induced liver toxicity. It absorbs 8x better than standard milk thistle extract (80% silymarin) and delivers a potent dose of 500mg of milk thistle extract. Liver Juice works by increasing bile acid production in the liver and enhancing clearance of the liver toxic steroid hormones from the liver. This helps prevents steroid induced cholestasis, which is the most common liver condition developed from prolonged oral steroid use.


To learn more about Liver Juice, visit the Liver Juice information page.


Protecting the liver with Liver Juice has numerous benefits for a cycle. Liver Juice will help -
*
Promote a healthy appetite 
Prevent lethargy and fatigue induced from liver toxicity
Prevent nausea and sickness induced from liver toxicity
*

Also, methylated steroids tend to cause a buildup of LDL cholesterol which can be dangerous for the heart and artery health.


To help prevent LDL cholesterol levels from rising, we included the cholesterol lowering supplement Toco-8.


Toco-8 is proven to reduce LDL cholesterol levels, while maintaining or raising HDL (the good cholesterol). Toco-8 has a unique ability to clean plaque from the artery walls and improve the flow of blood through the arteries. These benefits are very important for a steroid user who wants to help preserve his heart health and arterial blood flow, which is important for strong erections. 


In addition, Toco-8 plays an important role in testosterone production and PCT. It has also been shown to improve hair growth on the scalp. Although Turinabol and Superdrone are fairly mild on the hair line, this is a great benefit for those who have a sensitive hair line.


To learn more about Toco-8, visit the Toco-8 information page.


Hawthorn extract can help counter the increase in blood pressure and the subsequent headaches. Keeping blood pressure in control is very important while using Superdrone. I recommend 2mL taken twice daily of a liquid Hawthorn berry extract.


To learn more about how Hawthorn can help reduce blood pressure, read this article on Hawthorn berry.


*Post Cycle Therapy
Recover Testosterone and Keep the Gains​*

Post cycle therapy (PCT) is an important part of getting your testosterone back up after the cycle and keeping your hard earned gains.
For PCT we included the Testosterone Recovery Stack (TRS) with both stacks.


This stack includes three synergistic products -


Sustain Alpha - This product naturally increases testosterone production by stimulating the body to release LH & FSH, which stimulate testosterone production. Sustain Alpha is used after a cycle to quickly regain normal testosterone production. The main ingredients in Sustain Alpha ??? *resveratrol *and *7,8-benzoflavone*??? are natural anti-estrogens. However, both of these compounds have proven to be more like estrogen balancers as blood tests have revealed that Sustain Alpha can raise estrogen if it is too low or lower estrogen if it is too high ??? therefore offering the ideal solution for virtually any individual.


Sustain Alpha has been used for years by thousands of bodybuilders to help kick testosterone production back into full gear.


Toco-8 - This potent anti-oxidant increases testicular function and allows Sustain Alpha to work better. It works by increasing the testes sensitivity to LH & FSH thus allowing them to produce higher levels of testosterone.


EndoAmp Max - This stuff ramps up growth hormone (GH) and testosterone production by providing important cellular nutrients. The main active ingredient is phosphatidylserine, which helps control cortisol levels while keeping testosterone production at its maximum.* EndoAmp Max contains a scientifically proven 800mg dose of phosphatidylserine (PS). This is the exact same dose used in human clinical trials to suppress cortisol, raise testosterone and prevent muscle breakdown.* EndoAmp Max also includes a potent dose of alpha-glycerylphosphorylcholine to ramp up GH production by over 68%. EndoAmp Max will prevent muscle loss typically associated with PCT, while helping to assist in faster recovery of natural testosterone production.


Make no mistake, the TRS is one of the most powerful testosterone simulating stacks on the market, but don't take my word for it.* Jump on Google or any major bodybuilding forum and put in a search for the above products -- you will see they are the real deal, backed by thousands of positive reviews from actual users. *


Although the TRS is plenty powerful for PCT with the aforementioned cycles, some users choose to stack the TRS with a SERM such as Toremifene, Clomid or Nolvadex. If used at the proper dose, a SERM can enhance testosterone recovery and work synergistically with the TRS. If using a SERM, here is my recommended dose - (with the SERM's listed from most preferred to least preferred)

Toremifene - 40mg/day

Nolvadex - 10mg/day

Clomid - 25mg/day

Keep in mind, SERMs have side-effects at high doses. To read more about the side-effects of SERM's, read this article.



*If you don't make awesome gains with these stacks just call us at 1-503-841-6702. We will arrange for pick up of your products to be sent back for your full refund ??? That???s better than our standard refund policy.*

*BTW, since these stacks are over $50, you will get FREE FedEx shipping (within the US).*




Thank you loyal Primordial fans!


Yours in health & fitness,

Eric Potratz 
_Primordial Founder & President_


*Questions?

Phone ??? 1-800-568-2924

Email - info@primordialperformance.com 

9am-5pm PST Live Chat - Primordial Performance Live Support

Visit - Primordial Performance*

_Primordial Performance LLC
13331 NE Whitaker Way
Portland OR 97230_




References - 
1. The Future of Nutrient Delivery - Liqua-Vade

2. Delta-4-androstene-3,17-dione binds androgen receptor, promotes myogenesis in vitro, and increases serum testosterone levels, fat-free mass, and muscle strength in hypogonadal men.
Jasuja R et al.
J Clin Endocrinol Metab 2005 Feb;90(2):855-63 Nov 2

3. Evolution of genital masculinization: why do female hyaenas have such a large ???penis????
Frank L
Trends Ecol Evol 12:58-62 (1995)

4. Ergosteroids: Induction of Thermogenic Enzymes in Liver of Rats Treated with Steroids Derived from Dehydroepiandrosterone.
H Lardy, et al. 
PNAS, Jul 1995; 92: 6617

5. Ergosteroids VI. Metabolism of dehydroepiandrosterone by rat liver in vitro: A liquid chromatographic mass spectrometric study.
Marwah, A., et al. 
J. Chromatog. (2002). B 767, 285-299.

6. Ergosteroids: induction of thermogenic enzymes in liver of rats treated with steroids derived from dehydroepiandrosterone.
LARDY H, et al. 
Proc Natl Acad Sci USA 92: 6617-6619, 1995.

7. A randomized, double blind, placebo controlled study of 3 - acetyl - 7 - oxo - dehydroepiandrosterone in healthy overweight adults. 
Kalman, D., et al. 
(2000). Curr. Ther. Res. 61, 435-442.

8. The effect of 7 - keto Naturalean on weight loss: A randomized, double blind placebo controlled trial. Zenk, J., et al. 
(2002). Curr. Ther. Res. 63, 263-272.

9. Physiological Changes in Dehydroepiandrosterone Are Not Reflected by Serum Levels of Active Androgens and Estrogens But of Their Metabolites: Intracrinology
Fernand et al.
Reproductive Endocrinology (1997) Vol. 82, No. 8 2403-2409

10. Activation of immune function by dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA) in age- advanced men. 
Khorram O, et al.
J Gerontol 1997; 52A:M1- M7.

11. Oral dehydroepiandrosterone in physiologic doses modulates immune function in postmenopausal women. 
Casson PR, et al. 
Am J Obstet Gynecol. 169:1536-1539. 1993

12. Novel brain function: biosynthesis and actions of neurosteroids in neurons. 
K Tsutsui, et al. 
Neurosci Res, Apr 2000; 36(4): 261-73.


----------



## Rucker (Feb 23, 2010)

Here you go guys... 72 hr sale...

The Superdrone stack is $156.95  (with $20 off ^ ) 

The Turinabol stack is $177.95 (with $20 off ^ )

PLUS you automatically get FREE shipping with both of these stacks.


----------



## Primordial (Feb 23, 2010)

Yep... 72hr limited time sale here.

-Eric


----------



## Rucker (Feb 25, 2010)

Primordial said:


> Yep... 72hr limited time sale here.
> 
> -Eric



Only 300 bottles of Superdrone left....

time to get in on this if you wanna get this product, and/or get in on this sale


----------



## Rucker (Mar 3, 2010)

Rucker said:


> Only 300 bottles of Superdrone left....
> 
> time to get in on this if you wanna get this product, and/or get in on this sale



down to 150 bottles of SD LV guys


----------



## Primordial (Mar 9, 2010)

FYI, this $20 off sale has been extended until this weekend. (had some advertisers send some the promo out late so we had to extend it)

-Eric


----------



## Rucker (Apr 8, 2010)

Turinabol would stack well with our soon to be released AndroHard....


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 8, 2010)

Never taken any prohormones before, would you say I should look into it?

Any user reviews of the product?


----------



## Rucker (Apr 9, 2010)

DiGiTaL said:


> Never taken any prohormones before, would you say I should look into it?
> 
> Any user reviews of the product?



It really would depend on your goals and what you are comfortable with.  If you haven't used anything then I would suggest starting off with something mild to see how you respond.  

If that is you in your avi and you haven't used any pH's, then I'd say keep up the good work and don't bother with a pH.

I don't think there are any logs on this site yet.  There are a few up on the Primordial Forum.


----------



## aja44 (Apr 9, 2010)

How would either of these stacks compare to the following cycle:
1-Andro RX
Anabolic Matrix
6-OXO for PCT


----------



## Rucker (Apr 9, 2010)

aja44 said:


> How would either of these stacks compare to the following cycle:
> 1-Andro RX
> Anabolic Matrix
> 6-OXO for PCT



What are the actives in those?  I'm gonna guess that 1-andro rx is 1-andro.  And I'm pretty sure 6 oxo is actually a mild ph


----------



## Rucker (Jun 15, 2010)

Turinabol Muscle Stack is 10% off during the Summer Super Sale.








Everything is up to 40% off for the next 7 days!​


----------



## Rucker (Jun 21, 2010)

Rucker said:


> Turinabol Muscle Stack is 10% off during the Summer Super Sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only 24 hours of this sale left guys


----------



## Rucker (Jun 22, 2010)

One of the sale announcements went out late so we've extended the sale for another 48 hours!!!

Summer Super Sale


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 22, 2010)

somebody lock this thread before I spew.


----------



## Primordial (Aug 27, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> somebody lock this thread before I spew.



Nooo....! not the internet juggernaut!


----------



## scottie350 (Aug 28, 2010)

Rucker said:


> Only 300 bottles of Superdrone left....
> 
> time to get in on this if you wanna get this product, and/or get in on this sale


hey ruck..is prim. able to ship to canada?


----------



## scottie350 (Aug 28, 2010)

scottie350 said:


> hey ruck..is prim. able to ship to canada?


nvm i checked the site


----------



## Primordial (Oct 4, 2010)

scottie350 said:


> nvm i checked the site



I think nutraplanet and orbit will ship to canada... maybe a couple others too...

-Eric


----------

